# aufrüsten



## fabilus (22. Mai 2012)

*aufrüsten*

Ich habe vor im nächsten Monat meinen PC aufzurüsten. Mein aktuelles Setup: GTX 570, Intel Core 2 Duo E4300 @ 3Ghz, Asus P5N-E SLI, 4GB DDR2, Windows7 64bit.
Diese Komponenten habe ich mir mal rausgesucht und würde gerne eure Meinung hören.
*Intel Core i5-3570K *
​*ASUS P8Z77-V*

*8GB-Kit G.Skill PC3-10667U CL9*

*BitFenix Shinobi*

P.S. jetzt sollte klar sein was ich meinte.


----------



## Herbboy (22. Mai 2012)

Also, die Teile hast jetzt schon, oder wie? ^^  Hört sich dann ein wenig seltsam an "es ist zeit", denn lange kannst Du die Teile ja noch nicht haben 

Was willst Du denn ausgeben? Hast Du im Moment keine GRafikkarte? Das einzige, was Sinn machen würde, wäre halt eine bessere Grafikkarte, außer Du hast schon eine gute, und vlt. eine SSD für windows. CPU und RAM sind aber Top, da muss man rein gar nix ändern.


----------



## fabilus (22. Mai 2012)

erster Beitrag geändert!


----------



## Herbboy (23. Mai 2012)

Ach so, okay. Also:

- die CPU ist gut, aber schwert zu sagen, ob sie den Aufpreis zum i5-2500k wert ist. In manchen Spielen ist der 2500k etwas schwächer, in vielen gleich, in ganu wenigen sogar schneller als der 3570k. Stromverbrauch ist sehr ähnlich, die Ivy Bridge brauchen 5-10W weniger, was für nen Gamer-PC sehr wenig ist. Und brauchst du nen "k"-Prozessor, also: willst Du mal übertakten? Wenn nein, dann kannst Du auch einen i5-3550 nehmen

- RAM ist gut, aber ein Ivy Bridge kann auch DDR3-1600 nutzen. Wenn das in Deinem Shop nicht viel teurer ist, dann nimm das. Generell ist das kaum teurer als DDR3-1333, zB hier auch von G.Skill: Preisvergleich

- Board ist okay, schau halt, was alles onboard dabei ist von den Dingen, die Dir wichtig sind. Ansonsten ist der Z77-Chipsatz gut, und Boards für weit über 120€ müssen nicht besser sein als welche für 80-90€.

- Gehäuse ist auch gut, achte auf eine neuere Version, die auch USB3.0 an der Gehäusefront bietet.

- falls Du noch IDE-Laufwerke hast, dann denk dran, diese durch SATA-Laufwerke zu ersetzen


----------



## fabilus (23. Mai 2012)

-ich hatte schon vor in zukunft zu übertakten und der aufpreis ist auch nicht so groß

-Ram hab ich hierzu geändert: http://www1.hardwareversand.de/1600+Low+Voltage/52088/8GB-Kit+Corsair+XMS3+PC3-12800U+CL9.article

-Gehäuse natürlich mit USB3.0 aber ich bin mir noch nicht sicher ob ich es mit oder ohne fenster kaufe

-da mein brenner die tage den geist aufgegeben hat wird direkt einer mitbestellt

-welches board würdest du empfehlen?


----------



## TrinityBlade (23. Mai 2012)

fabilus schrieb:


> -Ram hab ich hierzu geändert: http://www1.hardwareversand.de/1600+Low+Voltage/52088/8GB-Kit+Corsair+XMS3+PC3-12800U+CL9.article






> -Gehäuse natürlich mit USB3.0 aber ich bin mir noch nicht sicher ob ich es mit oder ohne fenster kaufe


Da du ja übertakten willst, solltest du beachen, dass bei der Variante mit Seitenfenster etwas weniger Platz für den CPU-Kühler ist. 



> -welches board würdest du empfehlen?


Das preiswerteste wäre das ASRock Z75 Pro3 (Z75 hat ggü. Z77 nur den Nachteil, dass SSD-Caching fehlt, was für die meisten User aber irrelevant sein dürfte).
Letztendlich musst du dich fragen, welche Ausstattung du benötigst. Brauchst du bestimmte Anschlüsse wie eSata oder FireWire, willst du dir SLI als Option offen halten, etc.


----------



## fabilus (23. Mai 2012)

SLI würde ich gerne offen halten. esata und firewire brauch ich nicht und falls ich irgendwann mal es brauch gibt es ja adapter. Was ist den SSD-Cashing?


----------



## TrinityBlade (23. Mai 2012)

Beim SSD-Caching wird eine SSD genutzt, um die am häufigsten verwendeten Dateien von einer Festplatte darauf zwischenzuspeichern und dadurch das System zu beschleunigen. Das ist aber kaum sinnvoll, weil eine SSD als Systemplatte nochmal deutlich schneller ist.

Wenn du SLI nutzen willst, empfiehlt sich ein Board mit x16/x8 PCIe. Das trifft auf dein Asus-Board zu, aber beispielsweise auch auf diese:
Gigabyte GA-Z77X-D3H, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) | Geizhals Deutschland
ASRock Z77 Extreme4, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## fabilus (23. Mai 2012)

danke für die antworten und wie sieht es mit cpu lüftern aus hinsichtlich dem übertakten?


----------



## Herbboy (23. Mai 2012)

Also, so 25-40€, damit kann man schon was anfangen bei nem CPU-Kühler - die Frage ist immer, ob es Dir wichtig ist, dass Du die CPU zB auf 4,2 und nicht "nur" auf 4,1Ghz übertakten kannst. Gute Kühler sind zB der Scythe Mugen,  der Thermalright Macho (aber echt auch SEHR groß), EKL Alpenföhn Brocken...  


Ein SLI mit 2x GTX 570 find ich aber nicht sonderlich sinnvoll, da das wirklich viel Strom zieht. idR ist es besser, sich eine einzige neue bessere karte zu holen, falls es mal eng wird.


----------



## fabilus (23. Mai 2012)

und sagen wir mal 670+570?


----------



## Herbboy (23. Mai 2012)

Ich weiß gar nicht, ob das klappt. Ich bin aber trotzdem der Meinung, dass es sich nicht lohnt. WENN mal gleich zwei 670er nötig werden, gitb es schon längst eine 800er oder 900er-Generation und da dann eine Einzelkarte, die dann die bessere Altermative ist. SLI macht nur selten Sinn: wenn man SEHR günstig an eine zweite Karte kommt oder wenn man "Hardwarefreak" ist, der so viel FPS wie möglich haben will, nur weil er es toll findet, oder in seltenen Fällen sind manchmal zwei MIttelklassekarten billiger als EINE HighEnd-Karte, zB 2x eine AMD 6870 sind besser und billiger als viele teurere "Oberklasse"-karten.

Die Möglichkeit offen halten kannst Du natürlich - aber ich würde nicht damit planen, dass es auf SLI hinauslaufen "muss"


----------



## fabilus (23. Mai 2012)

okay werde mir aber mal die möglichkeit offen halten.

Der Macho ist ja schon riesig passt der denn ins gehäuse und wie schwer ist die montage?


----------



## Herbboy (23. Mai 2012)

Die Montage soll nicht ohne sein, aber der Macho würde ganz knapp passen - Seitenlüfter an der Gehäusewand wäre dann aber nicht mehr möglich.

Aber zB der Mugen ist ein seit langem bewährter Kühler, der auch vom Preis her top ist. Beim sockel1155 ist auch die Frage, ob die Kühlung wirklich SO wichtig ist, dass es vom Kühler abhängt - soweit ich weiß ist mit dem Übertakten beim Sockel1155 in der Regel aus Gründen ein Ende erreicht, die nichts mit der Temperatur zu tun haben, das heißt sobald man einen "recht guten" Kühler nutzt, bringt ein noch besserer Kühler keinen Zugewinn beim Takt mehr. Man hat seine auf zB 4GHz übertaktete CPU dann halt mit dem "schlechteren" Kühler auf 60 Grad, mit dem besseren Kühler auf nur 50 Grad, was aber an sich egal ist.


----------



## fabilus (23. Mai 2012)

und die lautstärke?


----------



## Herbboy (23. Mai 2012)

Also, selbst einer für 20€ ist schon sehr leise - es ist halt nur so, dass der Lüfter EVENTUELL schneller drehen muss, wenn der Kühlkörper nicht gut genung ist - d.h beim Übertakten kann es dann lauter werden. Man kann aber idR auch bei Bedarf einen neuen Lüfter dazukaufen, der leiser ist - und die richtig fetten Übertakter-Kühler sind teils auch gar nicht leise, weil den Übertakterfreaks darauf auch gar nciht ankommt - manche lassen bewusst sogar gleich zwei Lüfter mit je 2500U/min laufen, damit die Kühlung besser ist 

In meinem meinem PC zB ist "nur" ein Scythe Samurai zz, der rauscht leise vor sich hin. Ich merke beim Spielen nur bei sehr genauem Hinhören und bei "leisen" Spielen wie zB Anno oder so was, dass der CPULüfter irgendwann etwas schneller und lauter wird, wobei das auch die GRafikkarte sein könnte, die bei mir ebenfalls sehr leise ist.


----------



## fabilus (3. Juli 2012)

So es hat sich noch einiges geändert, weshalb ich erst jetzt die Tage bestellen kann. Diese Teile sind es nun endgültig:
-bitfenix Shinobi
-ASrock Z77 Extreme4
-Intel i5-3750k
-8GB Corsair Vengeance loc Profile PC3-12800U CL9
-Alpenföhn Triglav
-LG GH24NS

Nun is leider auch noch meine Maus kaputt gegagen und ich wollte fragen ob jmd. ne gute gaming maus kennt? Ich hätte gerne ein paar mehr tasten(am besten für den daumen).


----------



## Herbboy (3. Juli 2012)

Naja, kommt drauf an, was Du anlegen willst. zB für unter 30€ ist die Sharkoon Fireglider schon sehr gut. Die Diablo III Maus von ich glaub SteelSeries ist auch gut, kostet dann eher 55€. Es gibt in allen Preisklasse gute Mäuse, und wichtig ist an sich, dass sie zu Deiner Hand passt und nicht, was irgendwelche Testwerte sagen. Es gibt zB Mäuse, die viele super finden und bei denen ich nach 10 Min schon Krämpfe kriege, und andere find ich perfekt und andere zu klein oder zu groß... 

Wieviele Tasten soll die Maus denn haben?


----------



## svd (3. Juli 2012)

Wenn du viele Daumentasten brauchst... Razer hat da ein paar verrückte Mäuse im Portfolio.


Razer Naga Hex


Razer Naga Molten
Auch Logitech und Steelseries bieten spezielle MMO Mäuse an.


----------



## fabilus (3. Juli 2012)

die naga hat mir zuviele tasten und die naga hex soll ja sehr sehr klein sein und is mir ein bissel zu teuer. Ich wollte höhstens 50€ ausgeben.
Ich hätte gerne 4-6 weitere Tasten die aber nicht um das Mausrad herum liegen sollen sondern eher außen

http://www1.hardwareversand.de/USB/42959/Roccat+Kova++Gaming+Mouse.article

sowas in der art am besten mit mehr tasten auf der daumenseite


----------



## Herbboy (3. Juli 2012)

Also, ich hab da 5 Stück gefunden, aber mal genau nachsehen, ob die wirklich mehr als 2 Tasten im linken Mausbereich haben:

Corsair Vengeance M90 Laser Gaming Mouse, USB | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Cooler Master CM Storm Inferno Mouse, USB (SGM-4000-KLLN1-GP) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Tt eSPORTS Black Element Gaming Mouse, USB (MO-BLE001DT) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
SteelSeries WoW Legendary Edition MMO Gaming Mouse, USB (62050) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Corsair Vengeance M60 Laser Gaming Mouse, USB | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## fabilus (4. Juli 2012)

vielen dank für die vorschläge. ich werde mir alles nochmal durch den kopf gehen lassen, ein paar tests lesen und vllt mal bei saturn vorbei fahren. sonst noch verbesserungsvorschläge beim setup?


----------



## Herbboy (4. Juli 2012)

nö. sieht an sich gut aus.


----------



## fabilus (26. Juli 2012)

ehm ich bräuchte jetzt noch nen usb3.0 stick damit sich dass auf wirklich loht^^
könnt ihr mir einen empfehlen? am besten HWV oder amazon


----------



## Herbboy (27. Juli 2012)

Wieviel Speicherplatz soll der denn haben, und was soll er kosten? Es gibt halt auch bei USB3.0 langsamere und schnellere... 

zB http://www.amazon.de/Corsair-Flash-Voyager-USB-16GB/dp/B005M21TBA  = http://www1.hardwareversand.de/USB-Stick+USB+3.0/50840/16GB+Corsair+Flash+Voyager+USB+3.0.article    laut Hersteller "nur" 21MB/s schreiben, aber 70MB/s Lesen - ähnlich wie der Corsair CMFVYGT3-16GB Flash Voyager 16GB Speicherstick: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Oder der hier http://www.amazon.de/Transcend-JetFlash-16GB-USB-Stick-schwarz/dp/B004HC98C8  billiger, aber dafür auch laut Hersteller nur 18MB/S Schreiben und 50MB/s Lesen


----------



## fabilus (27. Juli 2012)

danke ich nehm den corsair gt is bei HWV sehr billig


----------



## fabilus (13. August 2012)

so endlich alles da und eingebaut

hier mla ein benchmark sind die werte okay?
http://s7.directupload.net/file/d/2981/t9whgs3n_png.htm


----------



## svd (13. August 2012)

Puh, normal gibt' beim 3D Mark eine Option, sich per Knopfdruck virtuell neben eine andere Personzu stellen und beim Pinkeln mal rüberzuschielen. 

Wirf lieber ein gutes Spiel an, dreh alle Details auf und beobachte per fraps die Bildwiederholraten...


----------



## fabilus (13. August 2012)

ja bei mafia2 hab ich mit vollen einstellung und physx und so ca 40fps
bf3 wollte ich heute auch noch testen doch leider hat fraps nicht überlebt hab ihc wohl vergessen auf die externe zu packen


----------



## svd (13. August 2012)

Klingt ja nicht schlecht. Mafia 2 ist ja nicht gerade wegen seiner Genügsamkeit bekannt. 

Du kannst auch den MSI Afterburner benützen. Der blendet dir auf Wunsch ebenfalls die Bildwiderholrate ein.
Am liebsten habe ich aber die angezeigte Systemzeit. Da muss ich meinen Kopf nicht mehr drehen, um zu wissen, wieviel Zeit ich schon vergeudet habe, hehe.


----------

